# Megalo's TBI HDSS Review



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

They sound great.


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

Megalomaniac said:


> They sound great.


Nice review. Straight to the point, with a minimum of technobabble. 

>^..^<


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

lol mir


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

*I am not gonna read all of that....Cliff Notes Please Op.*


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

ROFLMAO

Can you define sound???


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Just posting my review on the deadline. I have a real review cooking in my head. I need to defrost it first.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> *I am not gonna read all of that....Cliff Notes Please Op.*


good tickers


----------

